# Crysis computer for 500-600 dollars?



## mrhoppsmc (Aug 31, 2009)

I know i have a very small budget but i was just wondering if anyone could help me construct a computer from newegg that meets the pricetag above?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The $500 AMD build in this thread will handle it, at current pricing you can upgrade the video card or use the listed card and add Win7 to come in at $600.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f25...evised-2010-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## mrhoppsmc (Aug 31, 2009)

U think u could handle crysis on high?

So im thinking about swapping the graphics card with this one
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...4102858&cm_re=sapphire-_-14-102-858-_-Product


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Your not going to get Crysis on High in that price range, medium to medium high.


----------



## mrhoppsmc (Aug 31, 2009)

ok but what do u think about the video card swap?

I was just wondering if anyone could give me a price range of a computer that could run Crysis At the highest settings possible, and maybe you could also include the build of the computer. Thank You


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Computer that can run Crysis on Max Settings?*

Please stay on one Tread, Do not open Multiple threads on the same issue
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/crysis-computer-for-500-600-dollars-505608.html

You would need to budget at least $800 for what you are wanting to do.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

threads merged


----------



## mrhoppsmc (Aug 31, 2009)

ok i could actually invest $800 but i need help on what the build would look like. My preferences are Intel CPU and an NVIDIA graphics card.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

How close are you to a MicroCenter Store?
http://www.microcenter.com/search/s...=4294966995+4294964566&sht=Any&prt=NewProduct

What has to ne included in the build?
OS
Monitor
Key Board
Mouse
Speakers


----------



## mrhoppsmc (Aug 31, 2009)

Actually I live in Los Angeles so i guess i could pick it up in Orange County at MicroCenter

Ok included in the build needs to be:
OS(Any type of windows is fine)
Monitor?(I have a CRT but is it compatible with modern technology)
Headphones(I want good quality, but im not sure about paying $80 for the Px21's)
Also i think i should get a SLI ready crossfire graphics card for when i want to include another card, but does that mean the motherboard has to be changed or how does that work?


----------



## mrhoppsmc (Aug 31, 2009)

The graphics card that i would like, would be the Geforce GTX 460 because i want this rig for a good 5 years and want to be able to run any new games coming out. Now i just need help with the rest of the build and im ready to go.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The P55 or X58 can handle either, the older Socket 775 boards need a Nvidia chip set rather then Intel and they have a poor reliability record.

Boards that run 2 slots at x16/x16 are the X58 boards in the $225 and up price range.
The P55 in a cost effective board like the GA P55 USB3 run $120 are x16/x4, for a P55 x16, x8 like the GA-P55A-UD4P $170.
Should also add that a single larger card is more powerful and a lot less hassle then 2 smaller cards.


Here is what I have for a P55 I5 750 quad build, I would not run SLI on this board.
There is no fat in this build and nowhere else to cut to run the game on max settings

Link	Disc	List	Rebate	Cost After Mir
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128425 GA P55 USB3	$119.99 $119.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...03&cm_re=ocz_ddr3_1600-_-20-227-503-_-Product 4 gig DDR3 1600	$99.99	$20.00	$79.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005&Tpk=650TX 650TX	$89.99	$10.00	$79.99
http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0317379 i5 750	$159.99 $159.99
http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0331720 500Gig Seagate	$51.99 $51.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827135210 Dvd/CD Burner	$20.99 $20.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119047 Case	$49.98 $49.98
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116754 Win7 HP 64bit	$99.99 $99.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130562 GTX460	$199.99 $199.99

$862.90
\


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

That is a great setup wrench linked you....Lots of power without overspending.


----------



## mrhoppsmc (Aug 31, 2009)

Thank you very much for your support wrench, ive been asking around but this site is definitively the best.

1 quick question, is a CRT monitor compatible with this setup?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Capable but you'll find it cramped, what size is it?


----------



## mrhoppsmc (Aug 31, 2009)

Its a 17 inch monitor


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The GTX460 will run it fine, but the sweet spot so to speak would be 20-22" wide screen.


----------



## mrhoppsmc (Aug 31, 2009)

Is there any downfalls of CRT monitors with modern tech that i should be aware of?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The limit to the resolution size is the biggest, response time, viewing angle, in some cases clarity are still better then LCD screens.


----------



## mrhoppsmc (Aug 31, 2009)

ok, thanks for all your help


----------

